

Website that suggests domain names? - csdrizzle

Recently read an article about a service that recommends domain names based on keywords.  Anyone know what its called?  Thanks!
======
kunle
dont know but you can use domai.nr to find domain name combos based on the
words you're thinking of

------
venuescout
www.dotomator.com/web20.html

